# whole system upgrade or gfx card ??



## hskpunjabi (Aug 30, 2009)

hi friends, i need to know that for gaming only (like call of duty series) do whole system should be upgraded( specs are p4 ht 3.06 Ghz+asus board with pci x 16 slot+2 gb ddr 400 ram) 
to some decent new system.......

or a gfx card like hd 4670 should be enough with normal psu....can win 7 run on older systems ?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 31, 2009)

System upgrade... Big time!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 31, 2009)

@hskpunjabi, at what resolution do you game?


----------



## hskpunjabi (Sep 1, 2009)

I have 17 inch crt monitor mainly resolution is 1024*768, game at even 800*600 is good 4 me
i need gfx card mainly 4 mid range gaming,may be i buy a laptop as i'm out of home town 4 studies,so i don't want to spent any extra peny.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 1, 2009)

sys upgrade , DDR2 is cheaper


----------



## GeekyBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> hi friends, i need to know that for gaming only (like call of duty series) do whole system should be upgraded( specs are p4 ht 3.06 Ghz+asus board with pci x 16 slot+2 gb ddr 400 ram)
> to some decent new system.......
> 
> or a gfx card like hd 4670 should be enough with normal psu....can win 7 run on older systems ?



If you game at 1024x768 or 800x600, the buying just a Ati HD4670 makes more sense than a whole system upgrade.....it makes more sense since you are only gaming(its a pretty powerful card).....and only buying a grafix card is gonna cost you much lesser than a whole system upgrade.

What type of SMPS do you have?


----------



## max_demon (Sep 2, 2009)

wont be other components bottelneck the card ?  also what if he gets spanking new LCD after few months ?


----------



## GeekyBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

max_demon said:


> wont be other components bottelneck the card ?  also what if he gets spanking new LCD after few months ?



To the thread opener(hskpunjabi): Please specify your budget properly for us to assist you in your upgrade......max_demon...you are right about the bottleneck....lets see what upgrade budget he has.


----------



## hskpunjabi (Sep 2, 2009)

As i said before i may buy a basic laptop as i am out of town 4 study,so i am thinking of gfx card hd4670 as upgrade(found after reading review on net)
i am upgrading home pc 4 gaming only  like cod n' other fps games etc(p4 ht 3.06 ghz+2 gb ddr ram+asus board p5rd1-vm)
so is selection right,i have normal 450 watt psu


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

^^ pick 9600GT instead of HD4670. one with GDDR3 memory is avialable for 4.7k


----------



## acewin (Sep 4, 2009)

before any buy, check on your SMPS/PSU, it maybe already overloaded, if its a 300W PSU.

buying 9600GT or HD4670 may result buying a new PSU too. choose wisely.


----------



## hskpunjabi (Sep 4, 2009)

acewin said:


> before any buy, check on your SMPS/PSU, it maybe already overloaded, if its a 300W PSU.
> 
> buying 9600GT or HD4670 may result buying a new PSU too. choose wisely.



i have 450 watt psu,, i have found a laptop while reading this forum 
*Zenith SO Director Plus Ultra cost is around 33k as found in thread...comment on this
**Zenith SO Director Plus Ultra

*C2D 6500 2.1 Ghz (800 Mhz FSB, 2 MB L2 Cache)
2 GB DDR2 Ram (667 Mhz)
320 GB 5400 RPM SATA HDD
Nvidia 9600 M GS 512 MB Dedicated Gfx card
15.6" WXGA screen (1280X800 max Resolution)
2 MP Webcam
Bluetooth
10/100/1000 Mbps LAN
WiFi
56 Kbps Modem
3 in 1 Card Reader
PCI Express expansion slot
Built-in High Definition Audio – 2 Channel; 2 Stereo Speakers; 2 Omni-Directional Digital Microphones
2 USB, 1 USB/E-sata combo
and others.

URL:*www.zenithpc.com/zenithso-dir...sultra-bb.aspx


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 4, 2009)

Go for propous quads and DX11 hardware coming next month!


----------



## harishgayatri (Sep 11, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> As i said before i may buy a basic laptop as i am out of town 4 study,so i am thinking of gfx card hd4670 as upgrade(found after reading review on net)
> i am upgrading home pc 4 gaming only  like cod n' other fps games etc(p4 ht 3.06 ghz+2 gb ddr ram+asus board p5rd1-vm)
> so is selection right,i have normal 450 watt psu




Please answer these questions.

1. What is the max RAM support for your board?
2. Does your P4 3.06(assuming prescott) has support for 64 Bit?
3. Are you a light or a heavy Gamer?
4. What is the max resolution your monitor can support?

 Lastly how much can you spend for upgrading your current components?


----------



## hskpunjabi (Sep 14, 2009)

harishgayatri said:


> Please answer these questions.
> 
> 1. What is the max RAM support for your board?
> 2. Does your P4 3.06(assuming prescott) has support for 64 Bit?
> ...



1. 2 gb ram(ddr) supported n' i have 2 gb
2. it has 64 bit + hyper threading(HT) support....bit old so should it b changed??
3. i'm not a heavy gamer,games with medium or lower setting r fine....should be playable smoothly
4.17'' Lg monitor  currently  running on 1024*768...may be it support 1280*600.....but if games can run fine on 800*600....they  r welcomed

if i have to  change processor+ram+mboard.....budget will be around 10 k....i think rest parts can b used like(1 ide+1sata hd-disk,sony dvd rw...etc)

i have plan to upgrade pc in December when my exams would be over,by then prices should fall
( as i heard they will after win 7 +dx 11 cards's launch)


----------



## harishgayatri (Sep 14, 2009)

It would be better to put HD4650/4670 as they com pretty Cheap.

BTW your config is pretty good at least better than Mine which doesnot support 64 bit

Don't sell it off after putting the Graphics Card, make an HTPC out of it.

This is my config

Intel Pentium 4 3.00Ghz HT enabled processor(Prescott)
Intel D865GBF motherboard
SoundMAX 1985 Digital Audio(6 channel)
Sapphire ATi Radeon HD3650 512MB DDR2 AGP 8x 
Samsung IDE HDD 80GB
Lite-ON DVDRom and Lite-On DVDRW
1GB DDR 400Mhz (2x512MB) Dual Channel mode


----------



## foruamit2004 (Sep 14, 2009)

If you can sell your current Proccy+mobo+ram for ~ 3k (ram alone should go >1.4k) ..then you can pickup 
Mobo - Gigabyte G31 - 2.4k 
Proccy - E5300 - 3.4k
Ram 2 Gb - 1.2k 
Gfx - Ati 4670/9600gt 4k 

Total - 11 - 3 = 8k .. but now you have good enough rig for next 2-3 years, and for your monitor resolution it will play most of the games at high settings.


----------



## harishgayatri (Sep 15, 2009)

foruamit2004 the prices of RAM has increased in past 2-3 months

Transcend DDR1 1550

Transcend DDR2 1650

Corsair DDR2 1750

Prices from Primeabgb


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2009)

foruamit2004 said:


> If you can sell your current Proccy+mobo+ram for ~ 3k (ram alone should go >1.4k) ..then you can pickup
> Mobo - Gigabyte G31 - 2.4k
> Proccy - E5300 - 3.4k
> Ram 2 Gb - 1.2k
> ...


And you forgot to add 2-3k for PSU. don't risk using a el-cheepo junk on your hardware.


----------



## foruamit2004 (Sep 15, 2009)

PSU, you have to buy anyway.. either if its existing system or new, all depends upon which GFx card you are going for and the current PSU that you own.


----------



## hskpunjabi (Sep 19, 2009)

foruamit2004 said:


> If you can sell your current Proccy+mobo+ram for ~ 3k (ram alone should go >1.4k) ..then you can pickup
> Mobo - Gigabyte G31 - 2.4k
> Proccy - E5300 - 3.4k
> Ram 2 Gb - 1.2k
> ...



does this config ok for win 7(i mean mobo?) ...isn't dual core e5300 older than core 2 due porocessors.??....

which should be bought in able to play games/run win 7....as some time games require high processors.......i basically  love 2 play fps games loke call of duty, company of heros....nfs  etc

how much ram should i buy( thinking of 4 gb's so 64 bit xp or win 7 is reqd .
as well as 64 bit processor support do dual core's n core 2 due's have this support??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

^^yes. should be enough but a 4GB ram should be better.


----------



## hskpunjabi (Sep 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^yes. should be enough but a 4GB ram should be better.




so which processor , i have selected core 2 duo e7400+g31(gigabyte or asus??)
+4 gb ram ddr2 800....its ok na?


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey *hskpunjabi* AMD has Athlon II X4 620 *Quad core* @ 5.5k which is waaaay better than Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 5.5k and for mobo you can get Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.2k, which doesnt need you to buy a GFX card. U can game and enjoy your windows 7 at medium settings too (for gaming). Sure you dont want AMD?


----------



## foruamit2004 (Sep 22, 2009)

@OP AFIAk..  E5300's architecture is same as Core2duo, so basically they are C2D processors with may be less cache.. no problem with the proccy..if you can extend your budget a little then AMD solution will be best too as suggested above.. btw E5300 is fine since you will be mostly limited by GFX performance. this config can easily play CRYSIS at medium-high setting on your monitor.


----------



## salman06p0020 (Sep 23, 2009)

Follow Techalomaniac's advice.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

@hskpunjabi, what techalomaniac said is true. Athlon II X4 quad core is available for 5.5k and it has much more VFM, thanks to two extra cores. Even a dual core Athlon II X2 250 that is available for 3.5k competes with E7400. and G31 mobos are very very  basic.

my suggestion for you is to go for AMD rig with X4 630, 785G mobo and DDR3 RAM. This will be able to run most of the current gen games at low to medium settings and easily plays highdef content. then wait for the release of budget DX11 cards from ATI and nVidia (ATI's should be in by end of October and nVidia's should be in by next month).

that would make your rig better placed for next upgrades when compared to already stale E7400+G31+9xxxGT


----------



## hskpunjabi (Sep 26, 2009)

okay....write some amd configs with prices,,,are there onboard 256 mb graphics as in intel's boards///////

are laptops cheaper in dubai?? how much cheaper?
one of my friend is planning to bring one for him. i might also ask to get one 4 me if deal is good...


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 26, 2009)

Laptops r cheaper in dubai but make sure its purchased frm a duty free shop...' in hongkong , singapore , china and taiwan r places where u can get any electronics products in damm cheap prices...'

Recently my uncle brought me a omega seamaster planet ocean  james bond series watch which he wearing in quantum of solace movie...' its cost around $750 + taxes roughly @ 75000 bucks...' he bought it @ 38000 bucks frm singapore...'

And go 4 Amd rig....' its vfm in every aspect....'


----------

